# poulan pro 31cc weed wacker



## iacwc (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a Poulan Pro PPB300 that I am having trouble with. I can get it to start on full choke and then when I move the choke to half or all the way off the engine startes to rev up but then dies. I have looked for items that are similar and found some things to try and nothing had helped. What I have tried:

1. I cleaned the spark plug and checked the gap.
2. I removed the carb and cleaned it will carb cleaner and brake parts cleaner.
3. I removed all the fuel lines and the fuel filter to make sure the fuel lines are clean and the fuel will flow.
4. I cut the ends off of some of the fuel lines to help them to fit tight again.
5. I cleaned the muffler screen and made sure there is no blockage.
6. I also checked the air filter to make sure it was clean.

As stated, non of these things has helped me get this working. Does anyone have any suggestions for what else to try? Do you think a carb kit would help? I thought about getting one, but I thought I would post here first to see what anyone thought.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

With the stuff you have already done the options get limited, seems to me your option are, fuel lines, although you have checked them, an air leak, bolt loose somewhere, or you need a new diaphgram, I would suggest the diaphgram/gasket kit. Running on choke is usually a fuel restriction or air leak(in either case the engine isn't getting enough fuel). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would do a carb kit for it and see what happens, cause a carb kit is usually only $8, and almost always fix your problem


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Have you tried opening the needle valves on the carb?


----------



## revalation22_5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I am working on the same model gas trimmer and was told they do not make a kit for the carb so I had to buy a complete carb it was around $23.00


----------

